# "Hoss Drive"



## rnelson5 (Mar 16, 2017)

Since the other thread got closed I started this one. The 3 cylinder motor has a radiator  and mud motor outdrive. Boss has videos on their Facebook page and it is very much a mud motor. It is heavy no doubt and I have my doubts about the lower unit holding up on this rig, BUT you have to respect someone trying to improve the mud motor game and getting RID OF THAT BRIGGS!! I am not a tradition boss drive fan, but I will be watching this one closely.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Mar 17, 2017)

Console steer only and someone on MMT looked it up and said it was only 60 lbs heavier than the Briggs.


----------



## dom (Mar 17, 2017)

if it works, i'd love to have one. would be enough motivation to get a new boat/motor. But that motor is going to be be EXPENSIVE! Kid's college fund can wait i suppose.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 17, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> Since the other thread got closed I started this one. The 3 cylinder motor has a radiator  and mud motor outdrive. Boss has videos on their Facebook page and it is very much a mud motor. It is heavy no doubt and I have my doubts about the lower unit holding up on this rig, BUT you have to respect someone trying to improve the mud motor game and getting RID OF THAT BRIGGS!! I am not a tradition boss drive fan, but I will be watching this one closely.



I haven't seen this one?  Can I find a link on boss drives?


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 17, 2017)

Gaducker said:


> I haven't seen this one?  Can I find a link on boss drives?



I know if you go on their Facebook page you can see it and a video.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 17, 2017)

dom said:


> if it works, i'd love to have one. would be enough motivation to get a new boat/motor. But that motor is going to be be EXPENSIVE! Kid's college fund can wait i suppose.



You have plenty of time with your kid. The baby isn't even born yet!


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 17, 2017)

Marverylo287 said:


> Console steer only and someone on MMT looked it up and said it was only 60 lbs heavier than the Briggs.



60lbs. Is not a deal breaker by any means. I though it would be heavier than that.


----------



## flatsmaster (Mar 17, 2017)

my buddy sells boss and he's going to see 1 next wk at factory... he says 400lbs so that' quite a bit heavier but much faster.... a mud buddy 4400 hdr on there website says 295 ...GTR's a little lighter then MB.... price tag will be heavier also


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Mar 17, 2017)

All in all another contender in the market is a good thing. Weather or not this one works out, there will be more coming soon. I will stick with my stock 35 till these get a few years on them.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 19, 2017)

Well I checked it out, Its monster in the size dept but if it is able to be driven with out whipin your but after they get it to tiller steer stage then I would think that motor would last forever. Assuming the electronics and supporting systems will take the beating.   I think I will keep holdin off on a motor purchase and see where this one goes.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 20, 2017)

I don't need another 30lbs!  Kawasaki tried a radiator cooled engine and you hardly hear anything about it anymore.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 20, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I don't need another 30lbs!  Kawasaki tried a radiator cooled engine and you hardly hear anything about it anymore.



30 lbs. for double the HP no getting rid of that Briggs sound like a winner to me if they can get the kinks worked out. The downside to me is that there are a lot of places that limit the size of your mud motor to a 35.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 20, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> 30 lbs. for double the HP no getting rid of that Briggs sound like a winner to me if they can get the kinks worked out. The downside to me is that there are a lot of places that limit the size of your mud motor to a 35.



The GW at pass a loutre wma dose not make a big deal out of the fact that you are running a 5500 or 7000 when the wma rule is 35 hp prob because its a 35 hp block BUTTTT I bet they would make issue of this big honkin motor sittin on your transom.  ALTHOUGH I bet its a lot more quiet but you prob trade loud exhaust note for loud gear whine that could be heard from just as far away.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 21, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> 30 lbs. for double the HP no getting rid of that Briggs sound like a winner to me if they can get the kinks worked out. The downside to me is that there are a lot of places that limit the size of your mud motor to a 35.



Ask yourself .... just how fast do I want to be going when I hit that stump just under the surface.  I can tell you, 30mph is as fast as I want to do it!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Mar 21, 2017)

I hear they will be priced around what a level 3 efi cost so 11,500ish. I too will be watching this one closely.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Mar 21, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Ask yourself .... just how fast do I want to be going when I hit that stump just under the surface.  I can tell you, 30mph is as fast as I want to do it!



I always slow down in dangerous areas but like the speed and ability to haul a load quick. There is plenty of open water to run fast. Or hunting mud at the coast where there are no stumps. My truck will run a 100, but when I ride around the farm I stay under 20 most of the time.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 21, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Ask yourself .... just how fast do I want to be going when I hit that stump just under the surface.  I can tell you, 30mph is as fast as I want to do it!



I don't hunt flooded timber and stuff like that. I bought my boat to mainly hunt coastal marsh. Stumps are not a problem for me 90% of the time. We all know where mud motors lack is load carrying ability and overall speed. I won't be buying one anytime soon, but if other manufacturers catch on and these motors hold up I would consider one in the future.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 21, 2017)

Its not the ones just under the surface I'm worried about, its the ones sticking up a foot out of the water that I don't see.




MudDucker said:


> Ask yourself .... just how fast do I want to be going when I hit that stump just under the surface.  I can tell you, 30mph is as fast as I want to do it!



I have only been stopped DEAD in my tracks once in my life in a boat and it was with a mudmotor and we were loaded down off plane trying to pick our way through some shoals. When I went flying to the front of the boat I landed on hard gun cases and it was 15 degrees out and everyone of them cases broke.

Two things I learned that morning so long ago that have held true to this day,  dont use hard cases when its cold and never let off the throttle to try and go over shallow places cause off plane you use more water.  

When you hit stumps going slow that's what tends to roll you over the side. Momentum is going to carry you over it better than going slow like how the bike ramp would mess you up if you drove over it slow but if you were flying it was sooooo much smoother.      PIN IT and HOLD ON.....  30 or 50 mph it don't make me no never mind....


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 22, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> I always slow down in dangerous areas but like the speed and ability to haul a load quick. There is plenty of open water to run fast. Or hunting mud at the coast where there are no stumps. My truck will run a 100, but when I ride around the farm I stay under 20 most of the time.



Your truck has FAR more safety features than your boat.  I've run the coast for over 50 years and there are stumps in areas of the coast, sandbars, oyster bars and mud banks, none of which are any fun when hit in the dark at excessive speed.  Running a channel is usually a very small part of my ride to hunt.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 22, 2017)

Gaducker said:


> Its not the ones just under the surface I'm worried about, its the ones sticking up a foot out of the water that I don't see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The risk is at least two fold.  1) You get thrown hard in the boat and break something (bone or equipment) or 2) you get thrown into cold water, which can quickly lead to death by hypothermia.

Don't get me wrong, I like to hear the gas going through the carb as much as anyone, but I don't care to run over 30mph in most situations.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 22, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> The risk is at least two fold.  1) You get thrown hard in the boat and break something (bone or equipment) or 2) you get thrown into cold water, which can quickly lead to death by hypothermia.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like to hear the gas going through the carb as much as anyone, but I don't care to run over 30mph in most situations.



There is my problem. Even with the 4400 BD I still can't get thirty with a true hunting load. Getting up on plane also takes longer, which can become a problem if you are in thick mud or vegetation.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Mar 22, 2017)

Gaducker said:


> Its not the ones just under the surface I'm worried about, its the ones sticking up a foot out of the water that I don't see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's definitely better to hit the stumps just below surface with the boat on step rather than slow. But I will pass on running a stump field at WOT. I had the rail of my 1860 under water with 4 people in the boat chasing a gator through the stumps on Seminole once. This was due to idling around in them. The bilge pump is the only reason that boat didn't go under in the middle of the night in gator infested waters.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 22, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> There is my problem. Even with the 4400 BD I still can't get thirty with a true hunting load. Getting up on plane also takes longer, which can become a problem if you are in thick mud or vegetation.



I didn't know there was anyone who carried more junk than me!


----------



## Marverylo287 (Mar 22, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> There is my problem. Even with the 4400 BD I still can't get thirty with a true hunting load. Getting up on plane also takes longer, which can become a problem if you are in thick mud or vegetation.



What size is your boat? Do you have the 3/16 bottom?


----------



## gsfowler (Mar 22, 2017)

Ripped a hole right through my hull going WOT through a stump field  .  That was only with a 10hp LT.  I think ill idle through them from now on (even with a thicker gauge hull).


----------



## Marverylo287 (Mar 22, 2017)

gsfowler said:


> Ripped a hole right through my hull going WOT through a stump field  .  That was only with a 10hp LT.  I think ill idle through them from now on (even with a thicker gauge hull).



Pretty easy to rip one in a riveted or even a welded Jon boat. I have pounded rocks and stumps in a .125 hull and gotten nothing more than a small dent, if that.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 23, 2017)

I can't make myself justify buying a mud motor. I like my outboard. Gets there faster.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 23, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> I can't make myself justify buying a mud motor. I like my outboard. Gets there faster.



Depends on where you hunt. If you are solely hunting around here there is no need. They most definitely have their place though.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Mar 24, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> I can't make myself justify buying a mud motor. I like my outboard. Gets there faster.



i wouldnt say that about most of the duck boats i see running around the area. but here is the thing i dont mind going a little slower in the dark my dad and i have beached a small boat on the lake in the dark. we were lucky it was a 14 rivited boat and we could get it back into the water. my boat if we had done that we would have been sitting there for awhile.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Mar 28, 2017)

*Winch*



krazybronco2 said:


> i wouldnt say that about most of the duck boats i see running around the area. but here is the thing i dont mind going a little slower in the dark my dad and i have beached a small boat on the lake in the dark. we were lucky it was a 14 rivited boat and we could get it back into the water. my boat if we had done that we would have been sitting there for awhile.



Same thing here, that 18' prodigy is heavy and two men can move it off sand. I'm looking at getting a badlands winch but a winch is only as good as what you hook it to. I prefers my SD in the river specially at night, I don't have to worry about messing up the lower unit or sucking up sand in a water pump.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Mar 28, 2017)

kevbo3333 said:


> Same thing here, that 18' prodigy is heavy and two men can move it off sand. I'm looking at getting a badlands winch but a winch is only as good as what you hook it to. I prefers my SD in the river specially at night, I don't have to worry about messing up the lower unit or sucking up sand in a water pump.



Just get a anchor that is a little bigger than you need for your boat. It will be able to pull that boat out.


----------



## Triple BB (Mar 29, 2017)

good idea man


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 12, 2017)

krazybronco2 said:


> i wouldnt say that about most of the duck boats i see running around the area. but here is the thing i dont mind going a little slower in the dark my dad and i have beached a small boat on the lake in the dark. we were lucky it was a 14 rivited boat and we could get it back into the water. my boat if we had done that we would have been sitting there for awhile.



I like outrunning others to the spots.


----------



## GSURugger (Apr 13, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> I can't make myself justify buying a mud motor. I like my outboard. Gets there faster.



You don't need one where you hunt anyway.  If i come over your way I've got access to a 90hp tunnel hull.  agree on the speed.


----------

